# WTTers chart Newbies/stalkers!!!



## moochacha

Hi ladies,

Looking for ladies who chart or would like to start charting to join us here. You can start charting via this website Fertility Friend, its a really nifty website with all the information you will need to start charting.

So is there any WTTers chart newbies/stalkers who want to stalk charts with me? :happydance:

Ok since we have a few girls on the thread now I've decided to make it easier to stalk charts and add them here:

*Baronessgogo* - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2db756
*Livia* - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cf2cd
*Damita* - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d88dd
*Dinah* - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2dd0c0
*beccad* - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1522f4
*tabby28* - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c3f97
*laural11* - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d7239
*moochacha* - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/moochacha


----------



## plutosblue

Sorry hun I'm not charting but didn't want to read and run :hugs:

I did some charting but unfortunately my cycles are all over the place so I gave up :wacko: I threw my kit out my window in a fit of rage 

Once things start up I may give it another try and buy another kit! But to be honest I drove me a little insane :haha:


----------



## moochacha

Charting has become such a daily routine for me :blush: I took up charting because I was confused about my changing cycles and I needed to make sense of it.

I totally got peace of mind and reassurance that my body is working, I'm ovulating, I have a normal LP. 5 years of studying nursing/masters in nursing and I learn more about my cycle from one month of charting than the whole time studying!!! :haha:

I know what you mean though I totally wanted to give up the first month! 


Thanks for the reply :hugs:


----------



## aidensxmomma

I'm probably going off of birth control after this pack of birth control (only three more days) and am going to start charting then. I don't know when we're going to TTC, probably in a year or so, and I want to get my cycles back in order and know what's going on with by body. Plus, I think it will be kind of cool to see how it gets back in order after the birth control. :blush:


----------



## L005

Hey! I am also in nursing so I tried to chart but found it really difficult working two day shifts two night shifts and then five days off. So I am still charting for AF and CM but not temps


----------



## moochacha

@ *aidensxmomma* welcome to charting, I found that charting was the best way to understand my cycles and to make sure that everything was working!!! Look forward to stalking your chart when you start!!!

@ *L005* - I know what you mean about night shifts, luckily I'm on early starts from now on which is good for me. Fertility Friend gives advice on how to chart for shift workers, I actually just kept my time the same and just made sure I was taking my temp after 3 hours solid sleep. But yeah shift work does mess with your BBT!!! Which site are you using for charting?


----------



## Baronessgogo

Im charting but i have only been doing so for the last 3 days, and also didn't start on CD1, im so awkward


----------



## moochacha

Baronessgogo said:


> Im charting but i have only been doing so for the last 3 days, and also didn't start on CD1, im so awkward

Hehe its all good I started my first cycle on CD 28 :haha: I figured it was good to get some practice.

Still - look forward to stalking your chart!!! When are you planning to TTC?


----------



## moochacha

:dohh: Your TTC now my bad!! :dust:


----------



## moochacha

Anymore charters out there? :D


----------



## aidensxmomma

What kind of thermometer do you need to do the temping?


----------



## DJ987

I think I'm going to start soon, I'm waiting until 2011 to TTC but have now come off BC am on cd26 waiting for my first AF! I'll probably start in a couple of months. My cycles were 29 days before BC so be interesting to see how long it takes to go back to that! Took ages last time! x


----------



## Baronessgogo

moochacha said:


> Baronessgogo said:
> 
> 
> Im charting but i have only been doing so for the last 3 days, and also didn't start on CD1, im so awkward
> 
> Hehe its all good I started my first cycle on CD 28 :haha: I figured it was good to get some practice.
> 
> Still - look forward to stalking your chart!!! When are you planning to TTC?Click to expand...

im starting next cycle :) not been brave enough to move to the TTC board yet lol


----------



## princess_bump

hi there :hi: i've been charting (although not tempting) for the last 8months, it's really helped me understand my cycles better, and i've starting to see when i've ov' :yipee:
i'm really hoping it'll make heading over to ttc a little easier, as i was charting when we were ttc our daughter :D
oh and i too use fertility friend :D


----------



## Damita

I am a charter :wave: with FF, gotta get my link :) Been doing it for 28 days now.


----------



## MissWaiting

iam jsut getting to grips with my cycle and counting how long it is but as soon as i know iam getting charting and would love to be a chart stalker with you haha oh yes but iam very confused on all this stuff so shall prob see some random questions from myself


----------



## Livia

I'm also WTT and charting, just to see what in the world my body is doing after a miscarriage in early december...

My chart is at:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cf2cd

The first one came up surprisingly well, considering I'm just using a thermometer we had around and slept badly many nights. The second (and current) one is looking a bit more iffy so far but I may have just ovulated so I guess I'll just have to see. My concerns are dull aches for days on end midcycle and a shorter AF than I remember.

I still have some problems reading the charts, so I'm not sure how much help I can be, if any.

Cheers!!


----------



## tabby28

I was thinking about starting charting but it confuses me so much! I wonder though if it is a good idea to get ahead with it so that I know my cycle really well by the time I TTC. 

What do you guys think? Is charting ahead a good idea? Or will it just increase my TTC obsession and make me frustrated that I can't?


----------



## Damita

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d88dd

This is mine, lost loads of temps as I have not been sleeping for longer than 4 hours on those nights and read in my book it didn't count :(


----------



## moochacha

aidensxmomma said:


> What kind of thermometer do you need to do the temping?

You need a BBT thermometer they're very cheap around the $5 -$15 mark. You should look for a digital thermometer with 2 decimal places.

@everyone else. Sorry I haven't replied I have a nasty flu my 8 year old gave me. It's my fault really I can't stop kissing and cuddling him especially when his sick. :blush:

Baronessgogo - You should totally head over to the TTC section the ladies there are heaps nice!!! Good luck for you next cycle if keep up the charting you should join this thread https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/228332-new-charting-join-other-newbies-here.html the girls are sooooo supportive and helpful.

princess-bump - When are you planning to TTC??? You're like a charting pro hehe :haha: I started charting because my cycles went from 28 days to 30-32 days and started to panic. It's helped me understand my body more.

MissWaiting - Yay for another chart stalker!! Looking forward to seeing your chart :happydance:

Livia - Sorry for your loss :hugs: I had a MC earlier this month. It looks like your gearing up to ovulate today. A few days of some temp raises and you should see some cross-hairs on your chart!!

Tabby - I think its a great idea to start before TTC so you understand your cycles better and make your stay in the TTC section much shorter :haha:

It's been a great learning curve for me plus its really easy.


----------



## moochacha

Damita said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d88dd
> 
> This is mine, lost loads of temps as I have not been sleeping for longer than 4 hours on those nights and read in my book it didn't count :(

ooooh looks like your ovulating as well :happydance:!!! 

AHHH my laptop battery is running out :cry: talk to you all soon :haha:


----------



## Damita

Aw thanks, I am back on temping now, did it this morning gotta put it on there though :)


----------



## tabby28

Ooooh - I'm definitely going to start charting then! Just joined Fertility Friend, now I just need to get my head around it all...so far all I have figured out is that I need to take my temperature at some point...:haha: Exciting!


----------



## Damita

Ha ha, take your temp before you do anything in the morning, before you even get out the bed as this is your baseline temp but I read you can only do if you have had at least 5 hours sleep, then plot it every day


----------



## tabby28

Thanks Damita! Have put thermometer beside bed ready for tomorrow morning! :thumbup:


----------



## moochacha

tabby28 said:


> Thanks Damita! Have put thermometer beside bed ready for tomorrow morning! :thumbup:

wooo hooo good luck! You should take it at the same time everyday, so most girls set an alarm so they can take their temp everyday at the same time!!

:thumbup:


----------



## moochacha

Damita said:


> Aw thanks, I am back on temping now, did it this morning gotta put it on there though :)

I totally forgot to take mine today :blush:


----------



## Livia

Thanks, *Moochacha*! Sorry for your loss, too... You must be very brave. I could hardly write about it at first... Life's hard sometimes... :hugs:

*Damita*, you might as well put them in and make a note that you didn't sleep well. I was waking up in the middle of the night and not being able to sleep last cycle, and I could still see a shift. It might not work always, of course, but you could still try. Just don't be too disappointed if it doesn't show... 

*Tabby28*, I think only you can decide that. Personally, I'm charting now but if I see all goes back to normal I may not chart when my time comes to TTC. I think at first I'd just try without trying too hard, if you know what I mean, just so I don't obsess about it. I might still check my cervix as I find that's quite easy and (fingers crossed) it's a sign, too.

Cheers all!


----------



## Damita

I will do that Livia, I didn't sleep well due the fact we have noisy neighbours who argue all the time, but hopefully the council letter has sorted them out, fingers crossed, quiet for 3 nights now. I'll add it in :)


----------



## moochacha

Livia said:


> Thanks, *Moochacha*! Sorry for your loss, too... You must be very brave. I could hardly write about it at first... Life's hard sometimes... :hugs:
> 
> *Damita*, you might as well put them in and make a note that you didn't sleep well. I was waking up in the middle of the night and not being able to sleep last cycle, and I could still see a shift. It might not work always, of course, but you could still try. Just don't be too disappointed if it doesn't show...
> 
> *Tabby28*, I think only you can decide that. Personally, I'm charting now but if I see all goes back to normal I may not chart when my time comes to TTC. I think at first I'd just try without trying too hard, if you know what I mean, just so I don't obsess about it. I might still check my cervix as I find that's quite easy and (fingers crossed) it's a sign, too.
> 
> Cheers all!

:hugs: It was hard but I knew it was a possibility from the start because my hgc levels were dropping and I needed to have blood tests weekly. But about 7 weeks I had a scan and saw the heartbeat so I decided not to worry anymore. So it still came as a shock. This is why I've decided to wait a while so I can gather my thoughts and strength. :flower:


----------



## moochacha

I think this cycle my pre- O temps are still high from the pregnancy normally they're much lower. My basal temps are lower I started to think I had a progesterone problem I still might get it checked out in a few cycles.


----------



## aidensxmomma

I got a thermometer today and also get to throw out my BC. :happydance: Can't wait to get started charting!


----------



## moochacha

aidensxmomma said:


> I got a thermometer today and also get to throw out my BC. :happydance: Can't wait to get started charting!

Wooohooo congrats and good bye BC :happydance:


----------



## Livia

Waiting a bit seems wise, moochacha. I would have liked to start right away (I think most do... I guess it's like restoring things) but now I'm glad I didn't (for other reasons but hey...).
And yes, I can see your temps would still be funny.. When I first looked at your chart I didn't realize it was that close... :/ 

What is BC?


----------



## Damita

^ BC = birth control :)

Yay! I remembered to take my temp this morning :)


----------



## Dinah

Hello all!

I started charting last week and its really fascinating! I didn't realise a lot of things that I should know about my own body/cycle and this is really helping me to learn and get ready for TTC. I would recommend everyone giving it a go.

Feel free to stalk me https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2dd0c0

I'm still not sure I understand it all and I need to get better at putting in more details but I'm pretty pleased I've managed to do the temp thing every morning at same time so far :)

GL everyone,
Dinah


----------



## beccad

Here we go girls. Now, erm, I'm not TTCing, but should I be taking a test do you think???!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1522f4

To add, normal cycle is anthing between 25 and 29 days. We DTD (got a bit carried away) on CD13 and I appear to have ov'd CD 15??


----------



## aidensxmomma

What's a normal post-ovulation temp?


----------



## Cornbread

I've never charted or TTC before so I have a couple of questions and thought this might be the place to ask.
1. Do I have to wait until I go off of BC to start charting?
2. How important is it to take my temp at the same time every day? Muffin isn't very consistent on what time she gets up.


----------



## Lianne1986

oh my gosh...that looks so complicated lol


----------



## moochacha

Still have the flu :cry: 

It's important to take your temp at the same time everyday so you can have a consistent baseline but having said that if you're finding it hard you could get away with making sure you get three hours solid sleep before taking your temp in the morning. I'm not sure charting will work while on BC because it messes with your hormones and charting picks up a thermal shift after ovulation.

Normal pre-ovulation temps are around 97.4 degrees give or take, pre-ovulation temps are normally very erratic.

Woohoo Damita :wohoo: I've remembering to take my temps as well :blush:


----------



## Dinah

So help pls! My chart just looks wrong to me, what do you think?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2dd0c0

- Dinah


----------



## tabby28

Wow! 97.4? I seem to be around 36.3 when I wake up, 36.5 is my maximum so far! Is there something wrong with me? I must sleep in a fridge or something!

I have remembered 3 days in a row - my chart looks like a real one (sort of) now!


----------



## moochacha

tabby28 said:


> Wow! 97.4? I seem to be around 36.3 when I wake up, 36.5 is my maximum so far! Is there something wrong with me? I must sleep in a fridge or something!
> 
> I have remembered 3 days in a row - my chart looks like a real one (sort of) now!

Yeah 36.3 is celsius and 97 is farenheit hehe you're perfectly normal hun :flower: if you were 97 celsius you could possibly explode :haha: joking!!!

Whats your chart link? :D


----------



## moochacha

Dinah said:


> So help pls! My chart just looks wrong to me, what do you think?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2dd0c0
> 
> - Dinah

Hey Dinah!!!

Your chart is looking great so far, if you ovulated earlier FF might not pick up ovulation up because you started charting a little later in your cycle. How long are your cycles normally? I would say from looking at it now you're either about to see AF because of the temp drop and those temps are quite high they look like post ovulation temps. :flower:

But its too hard to tell so far.


----------



## Dinah

Ok cool thanks :) yeah I started charting late in my cycle and am due AF on Sunday - wow you are good! lol!


----------



## moochacha

Dinah said:


> Ok cool thanks :) yeah I started charting late in my cycle and am due AF on Sunday - wow you are good! lol!

hehe yeah thanks to the girls from the TTC thread https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/228332-new-charting-join-other-newbies-here.html


----------



## tabby28

Hahaha! wow I feel so dumb. I was clearly having a braindead moment when I wrote that! :dohh:

I thought you were saying a temp of 37.4 celsius was normal - how did I fail to see that it was 97 not 37? I am so terrible with numbers :blush:

My chart link is https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c3f97 

Feel free to stalk and also tell me when I am doing things wrong :haha:...althoug I think I have got the hang of it, just about.


----------



## Dinah

Oh forgot to say I recently realised my cycle is 34 days - isn't that quite long? Will it cause us problems when TTC? I know so little about all this *blush*


----------



## laural11

Hey fellow charters, here is my chart:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d7239

I have a question about it. FF is telling me I haven't ovulated yet. But I have EWCM on Wed, and a temp shift of .5 between Tues and Wed. I guess its because my temps are still lower than they were before my dip? But I usually have high AF temps anyway.

The reason I'm wondering about it is mainly because I'm trying to do NFP as a brith control, and I think I miscalculated. I usually ovulate on CD 12 (though in the past on occasion, I have ovulated earlier), but i think I ovulated on the CD9 or 10 this month. We had unprotected sex CD 6 (stupid, I know, we just were out of condoms and I figured we still had one safe day before the five day sperm lifespan). Guess I'll just have to wait another couple of days to see if I have another a real temp shift

Any long term charters have thoughts. I've done an NFP course and have been charting for a couple months, but still confused


----------



## laural11

tabby28 said:


> I was thinking about starting charting but it confuses me so much! I wonder though if it is a good idea to get ahead with it so that I know my cycle really well by the time I TTC.
> 
> What do you guys think? Is charting ahead a good idea? Or will it just increase my TTC obsession and make me frustrated that I can't?

I definitely increases my ttc obsession but that doesn't keep me from doing it lol

Althought I suppose if I wanted to keep my obsession in check I wouldn't be on this website at all :haha:

Charting is fun and I think it helps the pass the WTT time


----------



## tabby28

I agree Laural - and acutally I am learning something in the process so I am really pleased I started. I always find it interesting to observe things, so I'm finding it wierdly fascinating to watch my chart develop. It definitely passes time! I figure I'll be TTC obsessed anyway until I can start, so i might as well do something useful with the time.


----------



## moochacha

laural11 said:


> Hey fellow charters, here is my chart:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d7239
> 
> I have a question about it. FF is telling me I haven't ovulated yet. But I have EWCM on Wed, and a temp shift of .5 between Tues and Wed. I guess its because my temps are still lower than they were before my dip? But I usually have high AF temps anyway.
> 
> The reason I'm wondering about it is mainly because I'm trying to do NFP as a brith control, and I think I miscalculated. I usually ovulate on CD 12 (though in the past on occasion, I have ovulated earlier), but i think I ovulated on the CD9 or 10 this month. We had unprotected sex CD 6 (stupid, I know, we just were out of condoms and I figured we still had one safe day before the five day sperm lifespan). Guess I'll just have to wait another couple of days to see if I have another a real temp shift
> 
> Any long term charters have thoughts. I've done an NFP course and have been charting for a couple months, but still confused

Hey Laural,

You may have ovulated CD 9 it could be an ovulation dip, I think tomorrow or the next day if your temps are still high you will have crosshairs. :flower: 

*Dinah *- A 34 day cycle is quite normal, it's good because you may have a normal to longer Luteal Phase which is great and needed to support pregnancy. The time before ovulation varies but your LP - Luteal Phase very rarely changes.

As with me FF has changed my ovulation date again :wacko: now I've ovulated 3 days after I thought I would which would be ok if DH and I didn't have unprotected :sex: on what is now my ovulation date. :dohh: anyway the chances are small and if we do find ourselves pregnant then it would be a blessing. I guess were in the 2WW now.


----------



## tabby28

2WW? OooH Mooch - that's exiting!

Any symptoms/signs?


----------



## moochacha

tabby28 said:


> 2WW? OooH Mooch - that's exiting!
> 
> Any symptoms/signs?

Hehe none yet, i doubt I'm pregnant though it was only once and during ovulation. DH and I were joking that we only lasted WTT for two week and we find ourselves back in the 2ww lol.


----------



## Dinah

oooh I didn't know FF could change its mind like that! lol. Hoping it works out the way you want :D

Thanks for the info about a 34 day cycle. I'm so dense about all this! I'm doing the course that FF sends to your email and learning a lot so hopefully I'll know better when TTC comes around.

GL all,
Dinah


----------



## Damita

My chart is going well today added four months of past periods, but it's ovulation date it predicts seem to be a whole week of when I tested and got a positive ovulation.. will see what happens this month


----------



## Dinah

Oh that is a good idea Damita I think I will add my past period start and end dates since last June since I have them :)


----------



## tabby28

Damita/Dinah - I added mine too as I have the dates going back to November. 

Mooch - Well I have my fingers crossed for you that it turns out just the way you want! :hugs:


----------



## laural11

moochacha said:


> laural11 said:
> 
> 
> Hey fellow charters, here is my chart:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d7239
> 
> I have a question about it. FF is telling me I haven't ovulated yet. But I have EWCM on Wed, and a temp shift of .5 between Tues and Wed. I guess its because my temps are still lower than they were before my dip? But I usually have high AF temps anyway.
> 
> The reason I'm wondering about it is mainly because I'm trying to do NFP as a brith control, and I think I miscalculated. I usually ovulate on CD 12 (though in the past on occasion, I have ovulated earlier), but i think I ovulated on the CD9 or 10 this month. We had unprotected sex CD 6 (stupid, I know, we just were out of condoms and I figured we still had one safe day before the five day sperm lifespan). Guess I'll just have to wait another couple of days to see if I have another a real temp shift
> 
> Any long term charters have thoughts. I've done an NFP course and have been charting for a couple months, but still confused
> 
> Hey Laural,
> 
> You may have ovulated CD 9 it could be an ovulation dip, I think tomorrow or the next day if your temps are still high you will have crosshairs. :flower:
> 
> *Dinah *- A 34 day cycle is quite normal, it's good because you may have a normal to longer Luteal Phase which is great and needed to support pregnancy. The time before ovulation varies but your LP - Luteal Phase very rarely changes.
> 
> As with me FF has changed my ovulation date again :wacko: now I've ovulated 3 days after I thought I would which would be ok if DH and I didn't have unprotected :sex: on what is now my ovulation date. :dohh: anyway the chances are small and if we do find ourselves pregnant then it would be a blessing. I guess were in the 2WW now.Click to expand...

FF is still saying I haven't ovulated yet, though, I'm pretty sure day 9 was my O day. Which, though the chances are slim of sperm surving 3 days, puts me in the 2ww also. Keep me posted about your 2ww and end of cycle results


----------



## Damita

My chart has gone crazy, by the looks like I ovulate one week before my period, that can't be normal? I have a 32 cycle.

Good luck in the 2WW :)


----------



## tabby28

Damita, from what I understand the luteal phase is between 10-16 days usually. Anything shorter than 10 days between ovulation and menstruation is considered unusual. I might be wrong but looking at your chart it looks like you ovulated around day 21? Which would make you around 10-11 days between ovluation and menstruation, which is normal.

I am guessing here really because I only just started charting and I may not be right about ovulation. What CD do you think you ovulated on?


----------



## Damita

Yeah I am new at this too, personally it happened at CD27 with the tests saying + on two different types but I had the dip in temp at CD18, I've only done it for one month so I wonder if it will happen again this month.


----------



## moochacha

Hey ladies, 

I've changed the first page for the thread so it shows all our charts now :dance: so it should make it easier to stalk everyones chart. If I've left anyone out or I've got it wrong please let me know.

Demita - Unfortunately OPK are not all that reliable though Clear Blue Fertility Monitors are much more reliable after a few months of using them. I'm saving to get another device (I forget the name) but ill post the link and get some feedback before spending all my hard earned cash hehe.

Hope you all had a wonderful Easter. :flower:


----------



## Dinah

Great idea to add the links to first post thanks!!


----------



## tabby28

Ooh wonderful! Thanks hun!


----------



## Livia

Thanks for listing all the charts together! I just took a peek at all but can't think of anything useful to say... ;)

I noticed the cervical position markers on some, though... How can you tell? I can certainly see a change in texture, but position is rather more iffy.

I also seem to have too little mucus since the mc so I find it hard to tell what it's like beyond watery vs creamy...


----------



## tabby28

Livia, I generally tell cervical position by how far I have to reach to touch my cervix. I always use my middle finger and when it is high I can barely reach it, whereas when it is low I can easily touch it. I actually find it a little harder to tell firm from soft! :haha:

Do you check CP around ovulation dates? I barely notice a change in mucus types unless I actually scoop some up with my finger from my cervix (tmi I know!). Then I can identify the jelly/egg whitey stuff more easily.

Damita - Well day 27 obviously makes sense with your CM recordings, but your temperatures certainly look like ovulation happened earlier...interesting! I have no personal experience with OPK's so I can't comment on them at all - like you say, it will be interesting to see what happens next month. Do you take your temperature reading at the same time each day?


----------



## moochacha

Oh af came early!!! She got me, I totally wasn't expecting it this early but its good in a way because I'm still sick and taking time off the gym because of the flu. When I get back to it i'll be af free :wohoo: lol

How are you all doing? :flower:


----------



## Damita

Yeah post me a link :) I am going to have to find something new as I have a feeling that can't be right :)


----------



## Damita

tabby28 said:


> Damita - Well day 27 obviously makes sense with your CM recordings, but your temperatures certainly look like ovulation happened earlier...interesting! I have no personal experience with OPK's so I can't comment on them at all - like you say, it will be interesting to see what happens next month. Do you take your temperature reading at the same time each day?

Yeah 7.30am when I wake up or the alarm wakes me up :blush: That is what is confusing me, well I'll see if it is the same this month


----------



## Livia

Moochacha, glad it works for you :) This is your first cycle after the mc, isn't it? Maybe it's still adjusting...

Tabby, thanks! 
I also estimated high as "can barely touch it" but then I don't know low from medium and FF has those choices. I wondered if other people could...

As to texture... the 'soft as lips' or 'hard as nose' doesn't work for you? Funny how we're all slightly different! Again it's the in-betweens I have problems with. Maybe I just need to be more consistent...

I also need to dig in to get to the mucus. But since the mc even that yields very little, only tiny blobs that could never stretch much no matter what... And I seem to get more after the temperature rise... anyone get this??
Could less mucus mean lack of estrogen or something? On Friday I should get some results from the nurse - I hope it clears things up a bit...

I also need to wait until 2011.... <taps fingers> :-=

Thanks!!!


----------



## moochacha

You're totally right Livia I was thinking the same thing. Hopefully my cycles get back to a regular pattern soon.


Here are the two Ovulation Monitors I've been checking out. This is the one I want the most and you don't need to buy pee sticks for it. https://www.zetek.net.

This one is the most common loads of girls use it on bnb but you have to buy pee sticks from it. https://www.clearblueeasy.com.


----------



## Dinah

Grr I seem to be in for a long cycle this month. I average at 34 days but I'm currently on 37 and no sign of AF!

Hope you are all well
Dinah


----------



## moochacha

Dinah said:


> Grr I seem to be in for a long cycle this month. I average at 34 days but I'm currently on 37 and no sign of AF!
> 
> Hope you are all well
> Dinah

Fingers crossed that AF will come soon!!!


----------



## tabby28

Damita - It's strange isn't it? I take my when I wake up at the moment, which varies between 7-8 but my temps seem to be fairly even - I would expect them to vary more because I'm not taking them at a specific time. Our bodies are a mystery!

Livia - I definitely have found I can identify more now that I check it at the same time each day - it seems to move around and change quite a bit during the day. 

But as for firmness, I find it really difficult actually, it never seems to be really soft, only slightly less firm! Position change is easier for me I think because I have a tipped uterus, so when I am infertile it sits over to the right side, really high and I can barely find the Os, whereas during ovulation it moves to the center and tips downwards, and it only does that for the few days of ovulation. Everyone is very different aren't they?

I agree that perhaps your lack of cervical mucus is representative of hormonal change. Deinfitely an increase or decrease in mucus ofte shows hormonal fluctuations, so it would make sense that if you ave less than you used to that it is just because your hormones are building up again after the MC. Progesterone dominates during pregnancy doesn't it, so I guess it takes a while for it to fall sufficiently to allow FSH, Estrogen and LH to get going again. I get more discharge from ovulation right through to period, so I think its normal to have more during the luteal phase. Fingers crossed for good news from the nurse! Bring on 2011 :flower:


----------



## Damita

Ha ha they aren't they :)

Thanks moochacha I will research those :)


----------



## tabby28

My chart looks like ovulation is on its way - today or tommorrow maybe. I'm excited to see if FF has predicted it correctly!


----------



## Dinah

Ooh keep us posted Tabby!

AF finally showed this morning so I'm at day 1 and looking forward to doing a full cycle temping and seeing if I ovulate and get a good easy pattern to follow :D

- Dinah


----------



## tabby28

I will! 

Glad AF showed up! Fingers crossed for perfect charts ahead :happydance:


----------



## Livia

Glad for you, *Dinah*! (love that nick!)

*Tabby*, thanks! The next days will definitely be interesting... blood test results tomorrow and AF scheduled for Tuesday. And yes... I wish time would fly until 2011!!

And yes, the personal variation is totally amazing. I think boards such as this give a perspective a single doctor could never give you. :)


----------



## moochacha

Livia said:


> Glad for you, *Dinah*! (love that nick!)
> 
> *Tabby*, thanks! The next days will definitely be interesting... blood test results tomorrow and AF scheduled for Tuesday. And yes... I wish time would fly until 2011!!
> 
> And yes, the personal variation is totally amazing. I think boards such as this give a perspective a single doctor could never give you. :)

Nice looking chart! God luck with your Blood test results. 

Ah I'm starting to get really broody now!


----------



## tabby28

Urgh I'm annoyed! Looks like I won't get my temp reading today just when I think ovulation is due! :dohh:

I took a fluconazole tablet last night, forgetting how ill they always make me feel and have now woken up in the wee hours with a horrible headache and dehydration. I completely forgot to take my temp reading before I got out of bed :growlmad: 

Do you think I can still get an accurate prediction of ovulation if I miss today's reading and take it tomorrow morning? FF placed ovulation yesterday, so I was really hoping to see if my temperature was climbing when I woke this morning.


----------



## Damita

How are everyone today in this thread? Temping going well?


----------



## Livia

Thanks, *moochacha*! I think I'm definitely broody, too (I hope that means what I think). I look at all babies and small children, not out of jealousy but... you know... :) I used not to be that way. Damn wait!!

*Tabby*, I think you should still the shift. I think averages before and after are what really matters. At least in mine there's really no visible shift until a few days later. Not sure if this happens to everyone, though.

*Damita*, mine seems to be regular so far (yay!). Though I wish I actually remembered to check my cervix at appropriate times... 
How's yours coming along?


----------



## Damita

Sounds good hun, I have got to remember to temp tomorrow morning :) fingers crossed I'll remember and it will be the same as last month


----------



## tabby28

Livia, yes thats what I thought - I'm just being a perfectionist and I wanted a perfect first chart. I have taken my temp several times this morning just out of interest and it is a fair bit higher than it usually during the day, so I'm taking that as a good sign and putting the lowest one in as my provisional reading until I get one tomorrow morning.


----------



## laural11

Hello ladies,

Just looked at all your charts.Thanks Moochacha for posting them on the front page, makes it easy to stalk. I'm curious, did you all but the vip membership? FF just took away my free vip trial this morning :growlmad: no more stats or dpos for me


----------



## Charlotteee

:wave:

Can i join. Just click on my ticker to see my chart.
Me and OH are currently NTNP. Had a MC in december so trying to sort my cycles out after only just having my first AF.

Gilrs you know the cervical mucus bit, can you not tell just from whats on the tissue??? Do you actually have to go up there?? :lol: xx


----------



## tabby28

Hey Laural! No, I didn't buy VIP, I think mine just hasn't run out yet and taken my perks away. Mind you I don't know how to use most of them so I dont really mind :haha:

Hi Charlotte - yay more charts to stalk! Regarding CM - I can't usually tell just by looking at the tissue - its difficult to see colour for starters (clear or whiter) and texture is very difficult without touching it. But, I don't think you have to actually check inside, it kind of depends how much CM you get especially around OV. I don't normally get much so I never really know the egg-whitey stuff is there unless I check inside. For me Cervical position seems to be a really good indicator so I use that to back up the temps/CM. But I think its really up to what you find easiest/most comfortable. So sorry to hear about your MC - hope your cycles get back on track in no time. :hugs:


----------



## Damita

I'm not a VIP I'm sure they will take it away from me in the next couple of days, not that I need them anyway


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hello! :hi: Can a complete newbie join? You all have such a lovely and supportive thread here, it's great!

We're NTNP - got rid of my BCP just over a week ago, and we're going to be TTC baby #2 in September. Never did the WTT or TTC before - we were fortunate to get pregnant right away without me knowing anything about my cycles or anything, so I feel a bit clueless here. It looks like I found the right place to help me learn!

:flower:


----------



## Damita

Hey and welcome :wave:


----------



## laural11

Charlotteee said:


> :wave:
> 
> Can i join. Just click on my ticker to see my chart.
> Me and OH are currently NTNP. Had a MC in december so trying to sort my cycles out after only just having my first AF.
> 
> Gilrs you know the cervical mucus bit, can you not tell just from whats on the tissue??? Do you actually have to go up there?? :lol: xx

I find it hard to examine the mucus without going up there, but that might just be me, I seem to not produce enough to examine it otherwise.


----------



## laural11

Damita & Tabby,

Yeah, I'm not sure what all the vip stuff is, and probably won't need it till ttc anyway, but just missing ff doing all the work for me rather than calculating my ovulation and dpo by myself lol.


----------



## tabby28

Hi *Anna*! Welcome! I think a few of us are very new to charting so you're in good company. Lots of charts to peer at confusedly :wacko: Fingers crossed your lucky with #2 as well and you get a BFP nice and quick! 

*Laural *- yes I expect I will miss that too. I didnt realise it would stop calculating ovulation :nope: I don't think I am experienced enough to do it myself yet.

Ooh I just put in this mornings temp and FF has calculated OV for the first time! Its right where it said it would be and slap bang on day 14 Looks like I'm Mrs Average then!


----------



## Damita

Aw no :( oh well I might pay it doesn't seem like a huge amount for a year, will have to see how I feel about it


----------



## Charlotteee

I started my temping today :)
I took one yesterday but it was at night :dohh:

So todays my first proper day. Lets hope i get crosshairs this month.
Im scared im temping wrong though, cos i'm doing it orally x


----------



## Livia

Welcome Charlotteee and AnnaBanana!

For what it's worth, FF has already taken my perks away, and still calculates my ovulation and all the basic stuff. I think the main difference is that its doesn't show all the details of when you had headaches, bad sleep or all the other extra signs. Just temps, menses and cervix and mucus data, I think. Good enough for me for the time being, certainly.

I also do my temperature orally. I don't think it's supposed to be a problem at all if you just do it consistently that way (not orally one day and some other way the next day...). It does have to be earliest thing in the morning, though.

As to mucus... some people seem to be able to do the tissue thing. I've hardly been able to do that. You just have to see if it works for you, I guess. Like tabby was saying some people find some things easier than others; it's hard to generalize.

How's everyone doing? 
I got the results from the blood test on Friday confirming I ovulated and I'm not anaemic. They didn't say anything else, though. AF has arrived today (2 days earlier but I got the feeling it'd be so) at a more normal time. So fingers crossed it's a more normal length so I can just relax about things being mucked after the mc.

Cheers!!!


----------



## tabby28

I take my temps orally too - it seems to be working fine for me. I just make sure to take them first thing when I wake before I get up or anything. 

Good news on the blood results Livia - it sounds like your body is definitely getting back to normal. Your March chart looks great - what were your cycle lengths like before?


----------



## Dinah

That's great news about the blood test results Livia. I'm keeping my FX for a good chart for you this time around :)

I take mine orally as well. Keep thermometer by the bed and set the alarm for 6.30am every day including weekends. Seems fine so far.

I might pay for VIP when I lose it. Not sure yet and not been able to find out how much it is. Does anyone know?

Welcome to the thread Charlottee!

- Dinah


----------



## Damita

I looked it up about £20 I think for a year if I can work out my converter correctly in my head


----------



## Dinah

Not too bad then but I think I'll do without at first and see what happens. I'm ever hopeful we'll conceive quickly so then it owuld be a shame to have paid that out for a full year! LOL, we'll see :D


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I downloaded a free iPhone app from Fertility Friend to teach me about charting. I think I really need to sit down and get my head around it!

:)


----------



## Damita

Yeah that's what I plan today, I really hope we are not trying for a whole year that would totally mess up all my plans :( (I am such a planner), wish I had an iphone! Very jealous!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I'm a bit apprehensive about charting. Am I going to get myself so wound up that it could have an adverse effect (ie. I won't be relaxed?) Or am I worrying about nothing? :rofl: That wouldn't surprise me, really - I'm a bit of a worrywart!

x


----------



## Damita

Ha ha I am the same, worry about anything, if there is nothing to worry about in the present then I move to worrying about things waaaay in the future..


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Phew! That's a relief Damita, knowing I'm not the only one! :rofl:


----------



## Livia

Me, too, I'm a worrier. I'm checking now so I can be less worried for next year when I can finally try again... We can't all be that weird, then :D

I may give up charting when the time comes to try... just so I'm not thinking "oh, no, we must do it today" :D

Thanks, Dinah and Tabby!

My cycles before were regular but once they were 25 after getting off contraception, and once 28. I understand this is normal as I've heard of women having changed cycles after a baby, for example. So anything vaguely normalish is fine for me as long as it settles. :) I'm more concerned about aching at various times during the cycle and the short periods. Let's see how this one comes along... 

Cheers everyone! :flower:


----------



## Damita

Ha ha I am glad to see I am not the only one, my OH gets annoyed at me for worrying about stupid things ;)

Charting is going well can't tell yet if it is the same as last month as I started late but it is looking at the same... lets hope the ovulation is wrong from last month


----------



## Dinah

Oh god all I do is worry *rofl* about the tiniest little things - I think its just part of being a woman ;)

But yeah, I love charting and I love this thread - keep it up everyone!

- Dinah


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I still haven't looked at the iPhone app I got from FF about charting :blush: I'm still waiting for my first AF after coming off my BCP.

Yep - I worry about EVERYTHING too :rofl: Hubby says he'd worry if I wasn't worrying! :rofl:


----------



## laural11

So even without the vip it should still detect ovulation? guess its just that my cycle is so odd this month that it won't detect ovulation. My temps seem to be on a pattern now of being high for two days then dropping roughly every third day. what could cause that? I keep expecting the drop to mean AF is coming, but then I rise the next day. Still can't figure out when I ovulated, there's a shift between tue and weds two weeks ago and a shift between sun and mon two weeks ago. Not sure which was the ovulation shift, but the tuesday was accompanied by ewcm, and ovualtion pains (don't those usually occur before o, meaning that couldn't o, because it couldn't occur on the same day?) Well if I did o on the tuesday shift, that make me 16dpo right now w/o af , and cervix is sitting high and closed. YIKES! (I'm not gonna test for a while yet though, I'm scared after the chemical pregnancy I had a couple months back, don't wanna go through that again) 

Maybe it was the second possible o date and I shouldn't expect af till sunday? Help! If anyone could glance at my chart and offer insight, I would greatly appreciate it. thanks


----------



## silverbell

Oooh, can I join? I'm on my first cycle charting and expecting AF any day now (temperature has suddenly dipped today and I had AF-style cramps this morning).

I'm very pleased with how neat my chart appears and hope this continues!

There's a link in my siggy.

I'm 29 and DH is 29 next week. We'll be trying in August and can't wait! :happydance:

I absolutely love charting. It's been so interesting and fascinating and is no hassle for me at all. I'm finding it ever so interesting and feel more in tune with my body now. 

I hope all this practice will mean a quick BFP for us all!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hi: Hi silverbell, and welcome from another newbie! We may well end up pregnnt at the same time as we'll be TTC in September :)


----------



## Dinah

w00t! take a look :)


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/cert/06293330557/badge.png


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Fantastic Dinah! :dance:
x


----------



## tabby28

Laural - its difficult to tell and I have no idea what could cause the pattern of high temps for two and low for one, but based purely on looking at your chart I would say that O happened on that Tuesday because of the sudden temp drop before hand. From what I know ovulation pains can happen at the time of ovulation...but maybe I am wrong about that? Keep us updated!

silverbell - yay! Welcome - I love charting too :D

Dinah - :happydance:


----------



## silverbell

Thank you for the lovely welcomes. 

I got AF today. It normally wouldn't bother me as we're not TTC yet of course, but I'm a bit concerned that my luteal phase was only 11 days. However, this is my very first full cycle since stopping the pill back in January, so I'm hopeful that my cycles will sort themselves out a bit between now and August when we try.

On another note, I'm just fascinated that the sudden drop indicated AF was on her way and I was expecting it and then it appeared. It's nice to have a bit of notice, particularly when you've no idea what your cycle length is! Love it!

3/4 more cycles until TTC :happydance:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Oooh, not long now silverbell! :dance:


----------



## Damita

Not long now silverbell :happydance: so exciting :)


----------



## laural11

Dinah, Congratulations! I took that course too, but never finished it. Maybe I'll be motivated now finish it

Silverbell, welcome. That's exciting, only 3/4 more cycles for you:happydance:


----------



## laural11

Tabby, thanks for your help. turns out AF came yesterday make sense as temp stayed low thursday and friday, so I guess if I counted back two weeks, o must been fri. Idk. Hoping thsi cycle is more normal for me, lol


----------



## Livia

Silverbell, I have the same... 11 day luteal phase, in my last one. 
But maybe we're still both settling down. For me finally this cycle is beginning to feel more normal. I'm on CD10 and last night I saw, for the first time in ages, CM that is almost eggwhite. Yay!!

Need to review what the course says on CM and luteal phases... mmm...

How's everyone coming along?


----------



## Livia

It seems short luteal phase is less than 10 days... so we should be fine, and better if the next cycles improve :)

See: https://www.webwomb.com/luteal_phase_frame_page.htm

Everyone, how many days do you normally have stretchy CM for?
Also, I never managed to do get inches of stretch from mine, just an inch or so at most. Is that ok? Or is more more desirable? Anyone has superstretchy mucus and can tell us what it's like? :)


----------



## Damita

A couple of days, charting is going well :) It seems like my dip is nearly the same as last month so I am quite pleased with this :)


----------



## tabby28

Laural - no problem! fingers crossed :D

Livia - I have only had superstretchy EWCM once. I could pull my finges about two inches apart and it still stayed intact. All the other times it hasonly stretched and inch or less. My suspicion is you have to be lucky enough to collect the EWCM at just the right moment to get it at its toughest/stretchiest. If it happens to be like that in the middle of the night I guess we miss it. My EWCM only stays at most a day/day and half, the rest of my fertile period it is watery.

Damita - Thats great! My first chart is looking good too - AF tommorrow, so I have nearly completed a whole cycle on FF.


----------



## Damita

Yay! Well done Tabby! Just adding todays, I am very interested in mine since we have had three oppies over ovulation ;)


----------



## Charlotteee

I look like i could possibly have had an Implantation dip yesterday :happydance: x


----------



## silverbell

Fingers crossed for you, Charlotte.

Damita, keeping my fingers crossed for you too and you're right about your ovulation dips. That's great to see.

Well done, Tabby! I've not long just completed my first cycle on FF too. I've loved it!

Livia, you're a star. I'm so pleased it's not just me and not just me worrying. Thank you so much for the link. It's ever so helpful and reassuring. I'm sure we'll both be fine and dandy :flower:


----------



## tabby28

Whats an implantation dip? sounds very exciting!


----------



## Damita

Yay for the dip!

I found this about the dip, hope it helps :)

Is there always a temperature "dip" on the day of ovulation?

No. Many people do see a dip the day of ovulation, but many people do not. A temperature dip cannot confirm ovulation. More important than observing a dip, is seeing a temperature rise after ovulation. Your temperature rises in response to the presence of the heat-inducing hormone progesterone, which is only released after ovulation. If you are lucky enough to have advanced warning of ovulation in the form of a temperature dip, take advantage and be sure to have intercourse that day.


----------



## tabby28

Oooh charlottee just read about Implantation Dips - thats fantastic! Fingers crossed it is :happydance:

Fingers crossed for you too Damita! This is all very exciting!


----------



## Livia

*Damita*, sounds good! :) My partner, who has two children from an irregular-period relationship thinks being irregular is no obstacle, but I think it's just so much easier to get your head around!

What are oppies?

*Tabby*, thanks. That makes a lot of sense. Also it seems to be affected by so many things... Like yesterday we did... mmm.. "things"... and afterwards it was just this watery nothingness... So I'm not counting it at all. :D

*Charlotteee*, that's very naughty of you to start already!! ;) Fingers crossed for you! :dust:

*Silverbell*, I'm sure we'll be fine, too. There's enough factors to make anyone crazy, but most people manage so I guess that's "normal".


----------



## Charlotteee

Thanks hun, but start what? Im confused haha x


----------



## Damita

As in we got carried away and didn't use protection ;)


----------



## Livia

Did I get the names mixed up?

Yes, I meant... very naughty to start conceiving, since we're supposed to WTT here. Obviously I'm joking... I'd be delighted if hubby decided not to bother waiting... :)

Have a nice weekend everyone!!


----------



## Damita

Ha ha I think I need smacked wrists ;) Exciting news I passed my theory test with 100%!


----------



## silverbell

Heeeeey! Congrats, Damita! Knew you would be fine :happydance:


----------



## nadupoi

I started charting at the end of december when I came of the pill. This month I messed up right backwards and sideways and whatever... so I haven't been temping.. I'm due to start any minute now and I will start temping again. Haha. But my charts so far have been good. 

 My fertility chart. Also in my signature :)


----------



## laural11

Damita, haha, fingers crossed you oopsie results in a bfp

Charlotee, looks like it could be and implantation dip. I've gotten those 7 dpo dips several months, though, I read somewhere that apparently a surge of estrogen at about 7 dpo can cause a sudden dip with or without pregancy. Fingers crossed yours is a true implantation dip


----------



## laural11

My chart this month is terrible. I've been horrible about waking up and temping. slept through my alarm several times this week. Shame shame on me


----------



## tabby28

Are temperatures usually erratic during periods? I dropped really low at the start of mine, but now I ahve gone back above the coverline. It looks odd! Is it normal?


----------



## silverbell

tabby, I hope this helps: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Fluctuating-and-high-temperatures-during-menstruation.html


----------



## silverbell

Wow, I'm dead impressed with my charting. On CD10 of my first cycle of charting my temperature suddenly dipped and then went up and down for a few days before shooting up after ovulation.

Well, low and behold today - CD10 - my temperature has dipped to exactly the same temperature as it dipped to on CD10 in the first cycle. Cool! :flower:

I'll be very pleased if my cycles continue to look so similar. The overlay feature is really useful too and shows me how similar the first 10 days have been between the first and second cycle.

I've noticed that today I have a lot of creamy CM and at this point in my last cycle it was just sticky and there wasn't much of it. I'm hopeful this means an earlier ovulation day and longer luteal phase. Or perhaps it just means my CM is sorting itself out a bit. I have heard it can take a few cycles to do that.

Very interesting stuff!


----------



## Damita

Yay! Glad the charting is going well :)


----------



## nadupoi

I am so angry at myself for slacking this month. I just quit taking my temps for the whole middle of the month. And I wasn't paying attention to O signs... so I have no idea when I ovulated but I know I did. And now, I'm on cd 34 and my temps are still high. And I've had so much cm I'm wearing panty liners (that never happens).

So I've switched into broody mode again. Haha. But I'm trying to convince myself my cycle is just being crazy. I could kick myself right now for not keeping up with my temps.


----------



## tabby28

Ah great! that explains my crazy temps. I was a little confused by all the jumping around because they were so nice and neat before. 

Thanks Damita, and congrats on passing your theory too! :happydance:


----------



## Damita

I love the DPO line wooohoo :happydance:


----------



## silverbell

:happydance:

Very sad, I know, but I'm really chuffed. Last month the best CM I got was creamy.

Today -CD12 - I've had watery CM and now watery with a bit of stretch to it (1cm). I know it's not EWCM, but it's the closest I've gotten so far. Added to that, I've had lots of mild cramping today that I got last month on the day FF pinpointed me OV-ing. 

I'm finding this all so fascinating and really enjoying learning about my body more. It's just so interesting.

Does anybody else feel this way?

Also, does anybody else's partners ask them about their temperatures each morning? My DH is really interested, bless him! :thumbup:


----------



## laural11

silverbell said:


> :happydance:
> 
> Very sad, I know, but I'm really chuffed. Last month the best CM I got was creamy.
> 
> Today -CD12 - I've had watery CM and now watery with a bit of stretch to it (1cm). I know it's not EWCM, but it's the closest I've gotten so far. Added to that, I've had lots of mild cramping today that I got last month on the day FF pinpointed me OV-ing.
> 
> I'm finding this all so fascinating and really enjoying learning about my body more. It's just so interesting.
> 
> Does anybody else feel this way?
> 
> Also, does anybody else's partners ask them about their temperatures each morning? My DH is really interested, bless him! :thumbup:

Agreed, it is really fun to understand all that's going on with my body throughout the cycle. I love how I can pinpoint events like ovulation and period with near precision. My period almost never catches me off guard now.

Now as for my DH, I try to explain the stuff to him. But he just looks at me cluelessly


----------



## tabby28

*Silverbell* - I find charting really fascinating too. I love learning about how my body works and before I started charting my cycles were a bit of a mystery. Its also given me alot of reassurance actually; I feel more in tune with myself, and that makes me happier.

My DH is really interested - he looks at my chart most days and makes comments about it, and often comes up with things I haven't thought of. He is very mathsy/sciency so he is naturally interested in that kind of thing. I think he knew more about my cycle than I did when we were first married!


----------



## Damita

He's got use to it now :) but he is still interested likes to look at my chart


----------



## Dinah

Evening all, back from our trip :)

Silverbell - its great to hear your charting is going so well! I also find it all terribly fascinating to know your body that much better and understand things more.

DH hasn't asked to see my chart or commented on it but I was really thrilled he didn't get freaked out when I bought the thermometer lol.

Whilst on our trip I didn't wake up at the same time every day so I don't know if that has affected my chart or not. I didn't have net access so just wrote down my observations and put them into FF last night. As I started putting them in it put in my O line and I got all excited but then it took it away because the next temp didn't line up :( So now I don't know if I've O'd or not yet this month but I'm thinking its just cos I was irregular about doing the temping and looking forward to getting back to my 6.30am alarms ;)

- Dinah


----------



## silverbell

Welcome back, Dinah! Did you have a great time? I hope so. I also hope the temps regulate for you now you're back.

Glad to hear I'm not the only one who loves charting as much as I do. Tabby - I think that's what I like the most about the charting. The reassurance and being in tune with my body and how happy that makes me feel. It also makes me feel like I'm doing something really good before TTC.

I POAS for the first time yesterday (OPK of course) and am already addicted. Negative last night and this evening, but not going to give up and will be interesting to see if they work for me, as I know they don't work for a lot of women.

More watery CM today, so I'm doing better than last month in the CM department. 

It'll be interesting to see if I get the strange symptoms this cycle that I got last cycle when I ovulated, which included quite strong palpitations all day and pains going from my hips down into my knees. I remember I used to get them before I went on the pill, so perhaps they're my OV signs or perhaps totally unrelated. Watch this space! As annoying and uncomfortable as they are, they'd provide very obvious symptoms to look out for in terms of OV-ing if they were related!


----------



## silverbell

:happydance:

I got a positive OPK this evening! :thumbup:

I can't believe it. Yesterday and the day before there was just a barely visible line. Tonight within the time frame the line came up thick and bold.

FF tells me I should ovulate between CD14 (today) and CD16. I ovulated on CD16 last cycle. I haven't had the dip that I had last time in my cycle before OV-ing, so I'm suspecting CD16 for OV-ing again.

I'm over the moon and to be honest I'm really shocked, as I'd read how these didn't work for every woman and had prepared myself for constant negatives.

Woohoo! :dance:


----------



## Damita

Yay :happydance:


----------



## Dinah

That's great Silverbell :)

I had a great trip thank you, shame it is over tho!!

My chart is still not behaving, any thoughts?

- Dinah


----------



## silverbell

Hi Dinah

I've had a look and obviously I'm very, very new to all this, but your graph does look a little confusing, doesn't it? I wonder if perhaps it will all make sense if you continue, as I notice you didn't chart all the way through your last cycle. Maybe you started charting just after ovulation last time and you're near ovulation this time?

The differences in temperature do seem quite pronounced though ... how do you take your temperature? With mine I read that you should put it underneath your tongue near either the left or right root (as far back to the tongue as you can). I always do it in the same spot each morning at exactly the same time. Do you? If not, perhaps this could explain the fluctuations?

Another thought that crossed my mind would be to perhaps get another thermometer and try with that one from the start of next cycle (don't change mid-cycle of course). Or, you could try temping vaginally (if you don't already).

I'm sure somebody else may have some ideas, but that's it from me I'm afraid.

Maybe it would be worth seeking out a charting thread that has people who have charted for ages, as they'll probably know more than us. I think there's one in TTC.


----------



## Dinah

Thanks Silverbell

Honestly I think its just the time differences for temping all through my holiday. Not helped by the fact I missed a day when we got back off hols and I'd packed my thermometer somewhere odd lol! I appreciate your thoughts tho, I temp orally under the tongue but did not know it should be the same place every day so I'll work on that too :)

- Dinah


----------



## Dinah

The more I look at it the more convinced I am that I Ov'd on CD21. I think because I missed temping on CD22 (dammit!) that FF can't see it but it must be surely? What do you all think?

Ah well, I should be charting at least 2 more cycles before TTC so time to get it figured out :)

Hope you are all well,
Dinah


----------



## panther19

My cycle is like clockwork, same every month... guess I am pretty lucky that way. I already knew when I ovulate... well pretty much but I gave the charting with temps thing a try last month and lets say that I just don't manage to remember the temp.  kinda frustrating cause I am kinda curious or well I just would like to see FOR SURE when I ovulate... you know. Not sure if that makes any sense... I pretty much know which one/two days it falls on but still... to have tangible proof...


----------



## silverbell

I'm really not sure, Dinah. I see what you mean though and perhaps you're right. Like you say, a few more cycles might make the picture clearer.

I OV-ed on CD15 and I would have placed money on it because I felt AF-style sharp pains all day down there. The last 3 days I've had exactly the same temperature to 2 decimal places! 

My graph looks quite different to last month and has had a gradual rise instead of few jagged peaks and falls and then a big rise. I'd like to think it's my hormones sorting themselves out after coming off the BCP.

Now to see how long my luteal phase is this month. I'd like it to be longer than 11 days this time, so fingers crossed!


----------



## laural11

UGGH. What was up with my last cycle. It was going so great. O right on time, clear shift, then temp dropped a couple days ago, started spotting yesterday, and full on AF today. 17 day cycle! 6 day LP! I had one other cycle like this this year, before I started charting, back in January. I know short lp can cause ferility proplems, now I'm worried :cry:


----------



## silverbell

Hey Laura

Sorry to hear about this, but I did read somewhere that every now and again a cycle can go a little haywire and that it's nothing to worry about if it only happens every now and again. I think things like stress or medication and other environmental factors can have a play in it.

Could there be any reason why it might have been different this cycle?


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I'm really pleased! First cycle off BCP, and have had AF and now have EWCM... looks promising! :thumbup: I'm starting to get to grips with FertilityFriend, and may have to look into getting a BBT - although I'm not too sure how reliable that would be as I don't get a full night's sleep, thanks to Alyssa.


----------



## Dinah

Laura I agree with Silverbell, plenty of things can throw off a cycle. Don't worry until you have to, I'm sure your next one will be much more regular :hugs:

Anna glad you are having a good cycle after BCP :)

- Dinah


----------



## laural11

silverbell said:


> Hey Laura
> 
> Sorry to hear about this, but I did read somewhere that every now and again a cycle can go a little haywire and that it's nothing to worry about if it only happens every now and again. I think things like stress or medication and other environmental factors can have a play in it.
> 
> Could there be any reason why it might have been different this cycle?

Thanks, I just tend to worry because I get these random 15-17 day cycles usually a couple times a year. But i guess unless I am consistently short LP its nothing to worry about.


----------



## Damita

Agree with the others, sometimes my cycle goes crazy for one cycle worth and then goes back to normal, :happydance: nearly temp for a whole month! I am so pleased with myself..


----------



## Dinah

Hi how are you all? FF finally spotted ovulation on my chart which is great but I am confused as to why my temps are exactly the same last few days. 

Realised I only have one more cycle and then the one after that we start TTC!! 

Thinking about trying some opks this time to give me even more info.

-Dinah


----------



## tabby28

My chart is looking really odd this month - I can't make head nor tail of it!

I'm four days overdue my expected ovulation day (which last month happened bang on CD14) but have had no BBT rise. I have had absolutely loads of fertile CM for the last 4 days however - both watery and EWCM - more than I have ever had before. 

I'm very confused by it! My temperatures didn't drop very low after my period either which suprised me, and they haven't risen to my normal post-ov temps - just stayed somehwere in the middle all month. 

Anyone got any ideas what could be going on?


----------



## Damita

Chart looking good wonder if my ovulation is going to be the same this month...


----------



## silverbell

Oh gawd, it looks like I'll have a short luteal phase again this cycle :nope:

I'm hopeful I can hang on until tomorrow until AF shows.

Is a 10-day LP a problem, does anybody know? I've read conflicting information.

I realise it's still early days and my cycles might regulate a little and this is only my 2nd cycle off the BCP, but just interested on other experiences. 

Is there anything natural I can do to extend it, if so?


----------



## laural11

*Dinah* glad fertility friend finally found you ovulation date. I'll be doing the dame the this month, using opk's to get a better idea of what's going on

*Tabby* It could be that you ovulated on cycle day 19, just later that usual.

*Silverbell* I've heard progesterone cream (the natural wild yam based stuff) can help to stregnthen LP and a b vitamin complex


----------



## Dinah

Just ordered some OPKs! W00t! Hoping they arrive in time to use them this cycle because next cycle is THE cycle - omg!!!

How are we all? This thread is a bit quiet atm...

My temps are being odd again - not moving from 36.0! I checked the thermometer and it isn't broken/out of battery so I guess I'm just the same temp every morning... odd! Hope I start seeing some movement soon.

FX for a longer LP this time around.

- Dinah


----------



## silverbell

Dinah, I have that same thing happen to me. At the beginning of my cycles they seem to be the exact same 2 figures and fluctuate between the 2 for quite a while. I have also checked and double-checked BBT in confusion. I guess our bodies are more temperature-stable than we thought! Congrats on getting the OPKs. I used them for the first time last month and was really pleased to see a line come up, as I'd heard they don't work very well for everybody and had been prepared to be disappointed. Can't believe it's your month next month! Wow! I'm going to be stalking your journey with interest.

OK girls, I have a question. Today my CM is creamy, but later on this afternoon there is a tiny bit of watery mixed in and even a tiny bit of stretchy EWCM (but it is mixture of clear and cloudy). What do I mark it as on my chart? I'm 10dpo if that helps.


----------



## Dinah

Hi silverbell, thanks that is good to know that you have had same experience with temps at start of cycle.

Re your cm everything I have read said record your most fertile cm you notice in a day so I think you should put ewcm 

Dinah


----------



## silverbell

Thanks, Dinah. I'd read that as well, but it just seems too early. Then again, I suppose EWCM at all is a good thing :thumbup: Will mark it off now. Thank you for your help x


----------



## tbuns

can someone answer me this? (I'm thread shy right now)... but...

Is it absolutely necessary that you temp first thing in the morning? I have been temping at noonish everyday for the past week (I just started).... :doh:

thanks!!


----------



## Dinah

Hey tbuns,

Yes you do need to temp first thing in the morning (before you get up, drink, eat etc) and preferably at the same time every day too (I set an alarm for 6.30am every morning, temp, then go back to sleep unless I have to get up for work anyway!)

Reason being your temp rises and falls throuhgout the day depending on what you do where you are etc. To get an accurate 'read' on your cycle you need your Basal Body Temp which is only evident first thing in am.

Hope that helps!
Dinah


----------



## tbuns

Dinah said:


> Hey tbuns,
> 
> Yes you do need to temp first thing in the morning (before you get up, drink, eat etc) and preferably at the same time every day too (I set an alarm for 6.30am every morning, temp, then go back to sleep unless I have to get up for work anyway!)
> 
> Reason being your temp rises and falls throuhgout the day depending on what you do where you are etc. To get an accurate 'read' on your cycle you need your Basal Body Temp which is only evident first thing in am.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> Dinah

Okay, thanks Dinah! I notice my temp is risen a half degree by noon. I am usually sedentary during this part of the day as I am on the laptop working (or posting here!!) I will set an alarm and start fresh. Thanks again!! :flower:


----------



## Dinah

You're welcome tbuns!

Hope you are all doing ok, this thread seems pretty quiet!

We are now NTNP/TTC!!! DH just decided he was as sick of waiting as I was the other night so we made a start :blush: It's so exciting and I just now got my first positive OPK and my signs are looking good - wish us luck!!

ETA: Almost forgot girls, if you need OPKs I got some from www.accessdiagnostics.co.uk and have been very impressed. 

They were cheap, free postage, super quick delivery and seem to be working fine. I also got an email from them saying I can pass on this discount code to anyone I know and you can use it all through June to get 5% off Just type in the word 'save' when asked.

GL,
Dinah


----------



## silverbell

Hey girlies. It's very quiet in here lately.

I'm really hopeful I'm going to have a longer luteal phase this cycle. I had a very strange and dramatic dip at 3dpo, but I did have to wake up 2 hours earlier than usual that day, so maybe this had an effect (still slept same number of hours though, as I had an early night). So that was odd!

Anyway, in my first cycle right at the end of the luteal phase, the temp stayed the same as the last temp for a day and then dropped at 11dpo and I got AF a day later, the second cycle it dropped at 10dpo and I got AF a day later. Well today - 10dpo - my temperature instead of staying the same or dropping has risen quite a bit again, which it's never done before.

I'm very pleased about this and hoping it means I can squeeze another day out of the luteal phase, despite cramping last night.

How's everybody else doing?


----------

